#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα μηχανικών

## CFAK

Μεταφορά του τμήματος που αφορά επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα μηχανικών από το θέμα ΑΥΤΟ.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

Γιατί δεν "ανοίγουν" και οι κατηγορίες των μελετητικών πτυχίων? Μήπως γιατί έτσι θα θιγούν τα μεγάλα μελετητικά γραφεία που η μόνη τους δύναμη είναι η προστασία των επαγγελματικών τους δικαιωμάτων (είναι γνωστό ότι σε όλα τα "μεγάλα" γραφεία τις σπουδαίες μελέτες τις εκτελούν οι νέοι μηχανικοί καθώς οι παλαιοί δεν έχουν προσαρμοστεί στις εξελίξεις)? θυμίζω ότι στα ιδιωτικά έργα οι μελέτες εκπονούνται από οποιονδήποτε απλό μελετητή.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να ισχύει ένα σταθερό και δίκαιο σύστημα που θα είναι το ίδιο τόσο για τα δημόσια όσο και για τα ιδιωτικά έργα.
Θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν τρεις παράμετροι βάσει των οποίων θα απονέμονται τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα:
α) σπουδές, δηλαδή διπλώματα, πτυχία και μεταπτυχιακά
β) αποδεδειγμένη εμπειρία
γ) σοβαρές εξετάσεις_ Το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ πρέπει να καταργηθεί.
_ Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα να αποδίδονται από το ΤΕΕ σ' όλους τους μηχανικούς ΠΕ και ΤΕ.
_ Το ΤΕΕ να είναι υπεύθυνο για τις πιο πάνω εξετάσεις και την όλη διαδικασία.
Σήμερα υπάρχουν στρεβλώσεις και παρωχημένο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο για το οποίο αντιδρούν μόνο οι μηχανικοί ΤΕ, ( αδίκως; ), και ελάχιστοι μηχανικοί ΠΕ. Πάντως όχι οι βολεμένοι, κι αυτοί είναι οι παλιότεροι συνάδελφοι, οι Αρχιτέκτονες, οι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί, οι Μηχανολόγοι και οι Ηλεκτρολόγοι.
_ Αυτό που έγινε με τους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές πρέπει να αποτελέσει παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή. Δεν διαφωνώ με τις εξετάσεις, διαφωνώ όμως με τα σεμινάρια που είναι υποχρεωτικά και από τα οποία κερδισμένα είναι τα διάφορα κέντρα κατάρτισης, μεταξύ των οποίων και το ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ. Υπό καθεστώς πίεσης η απόφαση για τους προσωρινούς ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές όπου αποκλείστηκαν οι κάτω δεκαετίας συνάδελφοι ήταν εντελώς λάθος.

----------


## CFAK

Το σύστημα είναι διάτρητο. Αν κάποιος θέλει να γίνει μηχανικός θα γίνει. Υπάρχει το εξωτερικό, υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια, υπάρχουν τα ΤΕΙ. Θα έπρεπε μεταξύ μας όλοι να είμαστε επαγγελματικά αλληλέγγυοι. Ας δούμε το παράδειγμα των ιατρών. Πας για μια εξέταση και ο ιατρός δίνει δουλειά σε τόσους συναδέλφους στέλνοντάς σε για επιπλέον και εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις. Αντίστοιχα εμείς, θα έπρεπε να απαιτούσαμε το τεχνικό έργο να είναι απολύτως "δεμένο" επιστημονικά. Δεν νοείται να υπάρχει απαλλαγή για παράδειγμα ανάγκης γεωτεχνικής μελέτης, αυτό στερεί εισόδημα από συνάδελφο και φορτώνει ευθύνη αστοχίας σε άλλον. Δεν νοείται μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας "με το μάτι", αλλά να επιβάλλεται μαγνητικός έλεγχος , καρότα κλπ., ώστε ο συνάδελφος με την αντίστοιχη τεχνογνωσία να έχει εισόδημα.

----------


## CFAK

Η εκπαίδευση είναι το ζητημα ατομικό, η κατοχύρωση των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων είναι απαίτηση περιχαράκωσης και προστατευτισμού των ανάξιων.
(σημείωση διαχειριστή: Η συζήτηση για την εκπαίδευση γίνεται ΕΔΩ).

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά όλα αυτά που γράφεις αλλά πώς προτείνεις να λυθεί το πρόβλημα της απονομής των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων;

Γιατροί πάντως δεν θα γίνουμε όσο οι πελάτες μας είναι "παντογνώστες" και δεν απαιτούν ποιότητα, αλλά και όσο το δικό μας επίπεδο είναι χαμηλό.
Ας σκεφτούμε ότι για να γίνει κάποιος γιατρός πρέπει να στρώσει κώλο για να περάσει στο πανεπιστήμιο, δυο φορές για να τελειώσει την ιατρική που έχει και εργαστήρια, όχι σαν τις περισσότερες πολυτεχνικές σχολές που είναι θεωρία αλλά πράξη μηδέν, να κάνει αγροτικό ένα χρόνο, να κάνει ειδικότητα τρία ή περισσότερα χρόνια και γενικά ο γιατρός γίνεται μετά τα 30. Και ούτε υπάρχουν ΤΕΙ ιατρικής που με λιγότερα χρόνια σπουδών να αποκτάς μέρος των θεωρητικών γνώσεων του ιατρού και να εξειδικεύεσαι σε έναν τομέα. Ο νοσηλευτής δεν είναι γενικός γιατρός, ο φυσιοθεραπευτής δεν είναι ορθοπαιδικός ούτε ο οπτομέτρης είναι οφθαλμίατρος ή ο διαιτολόγος είναι γαστρεντορολόγος.

----------


## Xάρης

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του *Φώτη Κόλλια* στο *Euro2Day* με θέμα τα προβλήματα του ρυθμιστικού πλαισίου για μηχανικούς. 

«Εξαιρετικά απαρχαιωμένο, εξαιρετικά αναποτελεσματικό και εξαιρετικά ανασφαλές» χαρακτηρίζεται το θεσμικό πλαίσιο που αφορά τη δραστηριότητα των μηχανικών στη μελέτη για τα* κλειστά επαγγέλματα* που παρέδωσε προ ημερών στην Ομάδα Δράσης της Κομισιόν *ο Δημήτρης Αυγητίδης*, αναπληρωτής καθηγητής της Νομικής Σχολής του Δημοκρίτειου Πανεπιστημίου, και παρουσιάζει το Euro2day.gr.Είναι η πρώτη φορά που καταγράφονται αναλυτικά *οι στρεβλώσεις στο θεσμικό πλαίσιο λειτουργίας των μηχανικών* εξαιτίας των οποίων ορισμένες ειδικότητες έχουν εξασφαλίσει επαγγελματικά προνόμια σε βάρος κάποιων άλλων. Προτείνεται, μάλιστα, να φτιαχτεί από την αρχή ένα νέο θεσμικό πλαίσιο καθώς το υφιστάμενο βασίζεται σε διατάξεις που χρονολογούνται από τις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα και σε εγκυκλίους οργανισμών (όπως το Γραφείο Πολεοδομίας Αθηνών) η δυνατότητα των οποίων να νομοθετούν αμφισβητείται.
Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πως το θέμα ανοίγει για τα καλά λίγες ημέρες πριν από τις εκλογές του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας (ΤΕΕ) στις 24 Νοεμβρίου....

Διαβάστε όλο το άρθρο --> ΕΔΩ.

----------


## CFAK

Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα λύνονται πολύ απλά, με κατάργηση του προστατευτισμού. Όλα ανοιχτά. Στον τομέα των στατικών μελετών, αρχιτέκτονες, τοπογράφοι αλλά και μηχανικοί των ΤΕΙ έχουν περιορισμένα δικαιώματα υπογραφής μελετών μικρών έργων. Ποιός όμως από αυτούς ασχολήθηκε πραγματικά με στατικές μελέτες, βλέποντας την απαίτηση εξειδίκευσης? εγώ δεν έχω γνωρίσει κανέναν. Επομένως οι δομοστατικοί πολιτικοί μηχανικοί δεν βάλλονται απο τη χορήγηση αυτού του δικαιώματος σε συναδέλφους χωρίς την αντίστοιχη γνώση.
Η γνώση είναι δύναμη, ο προστατευτισμός για τους μη ικανούς.

Οι ιατροί έχουν σίγουρα άλλα δεδομένα ως επαγγελματική ομάδα. Πάντως ποιος από εμας δεν θα ήθελε:

Να χρεώνει επίσκεψη για ενημέρωση για το πρόβλημα ενός ιδιοκτήτη ακινήτου.

Να παραγγέλνει στον "ασθενή" (πελάτη) να του προσκομίσει τις "εξετάσεις" (μελέτες, στοιχεία από υπηρεσίες) και να μην τρέχει ο ίδιος.

Να πουλά την αρχιτεκτονική του πρόταση και όχι να πληρώνεται όταν μόνο εκτελεί διαδικασίες έκδοσης άδειας.

Να πληρώνεται τουλάχιστον όσο ο συμβολαιογράφος (1610 ευρώ σε συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μεταβίβασης που συμμετείχα) ή όσο ο μάρτυρας δικηγόρος (500 ευρώ) και όχι μόνο 120 ευρώ για το ενεργειακό πιστοιποιητικό?

Να περιορίζεται η ευθύνη του μόνο σε αυτά που πραγματικά μπορεί να ελέγξει? Ποιός ιατρός δίνει πιστοποιητικό αθανασίας?

----------


## Xάρης

> ...Ποιός ιατρός δίνει πιστοποιητικό αθανασίας?


 :Γέλιο:  Μου επιτρέπεις να το υιοθετήσω ως μότο; 

Η αλήθεια φίλε μου είναι ότι κανείς δεν σε εμποδίζει να κάνεις όλα τα παραπάνω. Μπορείς; Αν ναι, μπράβο σου! Πρέπει να είσαι η εξαίρεση του κανόνα. Ή το πρώτο όνομα σε μια πολύ εξειδικευμένη αγορά και όχι στα συνήθη.
Πάντως, αμοιβή για συμβουλές έχω πάρει και εγώ.  :Χαρούμενος:  Ίσως όχι στο ύψος ενός γιατρού ή δικηγόρου (500¤ για ποιο πράγμα; ) αλλά κάτι είναι.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια κάποιες διαφορές με τους γιατρούς.
Το ΠΕΑ είναι ένα ακόμα άχρηστο χαράτσι για τους πελάτες μας. Άρα, πάνε στον απολύτως φθηνότερο μηχανικό.
Τις "εξετάσεις", π.χ. οικοδομική άδεια, υπάρχουν συνάδελφοι που τις παραγγέλνουν από τους πελάτες τους. Με το επιχείρημα ότι το κόστος είναι τόσο, μπορείς να το αποφύγεις αν πας εσύ.

Και ας έρθουμε στο δια ταύτα.
"Προστατευτισμός" δεν είναι να ορίζει η πολιτεία τους κανόνες. Όπως δεν μπορεί να γίνει ο καθένας γιατρός, δικηγόρος, συμβολαιογράφος, δικαστής, δάσκαλος, ταξιτζής, ιερόδουλη και τόσα άλλα επαγγέλματα, θεωρώ για ευνόητους λόγους προστασίας του κοινωνικού συνόλου, έτσι πρέπει να υπάρχει και ένας *δίκαιος* τρόπος απονομής επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων. Μένει να τον βρούμε.

Και ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι όταν μιλάμε για επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα, ίσως γίνεται πολύς λόγος για το τίποτα. Διότι αυτό που συζητούμε είναι η "αξία της υπογραφής/σφραγίδας".
Σε μια κοινωνία όπου υπάρχει πληθώρα μηχανικών, μεγαλύτερη αντιστοιχία μηχανικών στον πληθυσμό από κάθε άλλη χώρα, η αξία αυτή έχει εκμηδενιστεί.

----------


## CFAK

Δεν πουλάω πνεύμα και απολογούμαι αν φάνηκε αυτό.
 Ένας απλός πολιτικός μηχανικός είμαι, με σημαντική ειδίκευση στις στατικές μελέτες και ευτυχώς ακόμα αυτο παραμένει βασικό μου αντικείμενο (φυσικά ανησυχώ για το μέλλον).
 Δεν μπορώ να τα επιβάλλω αυτά που λέω, απλά θα ήταν ωραίο να ίσχυαν. Και θα μπορούσαμε να τα πετύχουμε αν ενεργούσαμε ως πραγματική συντεχνία όπως η αντίστοιχη των ιατρών. Απλώς καταντά πολύ απογοητευτικό να εκτελούμε εργασίες που δεν χρεώνουμε και να παίρνουμε ευθύνες που δεν μας αναλογούν.

Είναι κοντόφθαλμο να προσπαθούμε να διαλέξουμε ένα μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι (επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα) από μια πιτά (υπηρεσιες μηχανικού) που συνεχώς μικραίνει. Μπορούμε να μεγαλώσουμε τεχνητά την πίτα επιδιώκοντας την ανάπτυξη δικτύου απαραίτητων μελετών και εργασιών. Και αυτό να γίνει μεταξύ μας με την στήριξη ενός νέου επιμελητηρίου που πράγματι ενδιαφέρεται για τα μέλη του. 
Γιατί, για παράδειγμα, η έκθεση στατικής (ή όποιας άλλης) επάρκειας ενός συναδέλφου να μην είναι υποχρεωτικά συνοδευόμενη από ασφάλιση στατικής επάρκειας (ώστε να τονωθεί και αυτός ο τομέας υπηρεσιών των μηχανικών), να απεικονιστεί η ευθύνη λογιστικά, να βαραίνει τον ιδιοκτήτη και να αποτιμάται στην αξία του ακινήτου? 
Γιατί να μην εισαχθεί υποχρεωτικός έλεγχος αντισεισμικότητας ανά 5 χρόνια (αντίστοιχος με τα κτεο στα αυτοκίνητα) ώστε να ελέγχονται τα ακίνητα, να επιμερίζονται ευθύνες και τελικά να βελτιώνεται η ποιότητα των ιδιοκτησιών?

(Η αμοιβή στον δικηγόρο ήταν η απλή παρουσία του ως μάρτυρα σε δικαιοπραξία μεταβίβασης ακινήτου. Το "καθήκον" του ήταν να βεβαιώσει την παρουσία των ενδιαφερομένων κατά την υπογραφή των συμβολαίων. Ο συμβολαιογράφος συνέταξε το κείμενα με ποσοτικά στοιχεία που του είχα χορηγήσει εγώ (δεν επισκέφτηκε καν το ακίνητο) που παράλληλα είχα αναζητήσει τον φάκελο της πολεοδομίας και ανίχνευσα την ύπαρξη αυθαιρεσιών. Πήρα τα λιγότερα λεφτά και την απόλυτη ευθύνη για την νομιμότητα του κτίσματος. Δεν είναι εκνευριστικό?)

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θεώρησα ότι πουλάς πνεύμα, προφανώς παρεξηγήθηκα διότι πολλές φορές γράφω σε δεύτερο ενικό πρόσωπο αλλά απευθύνομαι σε όλους τους συναδέλφους που θα διαβάσουν τις αναρτήσεις μας και όχι στον συνομιλητή μου.

Σίγουρα ωραίο θα ήταν να ίσχυαν όσα αναφέρεις, αλλά το ωραίο για να γίνει πράξη πρέπει 
_ είτε να επιβληθεί μέσω νομοθεσίας, 
_ είτε να δημιουργηθεί η κατάλληλη κουλτούρα σε εμάς τους μηχανικούς, άρα μια κοινή στάση όσον αφορά τα θέματα αμοιβών, 
_ είτε να δημιουργηθούν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες από την αγορά (προσφορά-ζήτηση).
Νομοθεσία δεν υπάρχει (ας μην το εξετάσουμε στην παρούσα φάση αν καλώς/κακώς δεν υπάρχει), κουλτούρα αντίστοιχη μ' αυτή των γιατρών δεν υπάρχει (κακώς), υπερπληθώρα μηχανικών, δηλαδή προσφοράς υπάρχει και μικρή ζήτηση (κακώς).
Έτσι, νομοτελειακά, καταλήγουμε στη σημερινή κατάσταση.

Θα ήθελα δε να σημειώσω, ότι η συντεχνία δεν πρέπει να δρα προς όφελος της συντεχνίας πρώτα και μετά της κοινωνίας. Η ιεράρχηση των προτεραιοτήτων μας θα έπρεπε να είναι: κοινωνία -> συντεχνία -> οικογένεια -> άτομο (μονάδα) και όχι η αντίστροφη.
Αυτό θα εφαρμοσθεί όχι δια μέσω κάποιου καταναγκασμού αλλά μόνο όταν αλλάξουμε κοσμοθεωρία και αντιληφθούμε ότι όλοι μας αποτελούμε "κύτταρα" ενός "οργανισμού".

Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα έχουν όπως είπα να κάνουν σχέση με την αξία της σφραγίδας. Τώρα που αυτή η αξία, λόγω της υπερπροσφοράς και της χαμηλής ζήτησης, έχει φθάσει στο ναδίρ, είναι ευκαιρία να συζητήσουμε και να καταλήξουμε στον δικαιότερο τρόπο απονομής αυτών.

Η αύξηση της πίτας είναι όντως το ζητούμενο. Και να μια καλή ιδέα. Αυτή που ανέφερε ο συνάδελφος παραπάνω, τη σύνδεση της στατικής επάρκειας με την εκτιμώμενη αξία του ακινήτου, το ύψος των ασφαλίστρων, της ενδεχόμενης αποζημίωσης σε περίπτωση σεισμού κ.λπ..

Όπως αντίστοιχα, το ΠΕΑ μπορεί να αποκτήσει αξία μόνο όταν δεν θα είναι υποχρεωτικό αλλά θα συνδέεται με τη φορολόγηση του ακινήτου που a priori και άνευ ΠΕΑ θα κατατάσσεται στην τελευταία ενεργειακή κλάση.

Τέλος, για τον έλεγχο αντισεισμικότητας ανά 5ετία ή Ν-έτη (δεν έχει τόση σημασία), είναι ένα θέμα που αποκλείεται να προχωρήσει, όχι για τεχνικούς αλλά για κοινωνικούς λόγους. Το κόστος για τον ιδιώτη είναι μεγάλο και ακόμα μεγαλύτερο για το δημόσιο (δηλαδή όλους μας), διότι υπάρχουν δημόσια κτήρια, π.χ. σχολεία, παμπάλαια, σε κακή κατάσταση, άνευ οποιασδήποτε άδειας. Αν κλείσουν για να γίνουν έλεγχου και ενισχύσεις, (ένα καλοκαίρι δεν φτάνει), τι θα γίνουν τα παιδιά. Η λύση που έχει επιλεγεί είναι να κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια και τον σταυρό μας!
Και αν τυχόν απαιτηθεί αυτός ο έλεγχος, θα καταλήξουμε σε κάτι αντίστοιχο του ΔΕΔΟΤΑ, δηλαδή μακροσκοπικό, οπτικό έλεγχο, που μικρή αξία έχει. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν τυχόν παρουσιαστούν ρωγμές στο σπίτι σου θα φωνάξεις τον ειδικό για να σου πει το γιατί έγιναν, την έκταση του κινδύνου αν υπάρχει και το τι πρέπει να γίνει.

---
Για να γίνουν όλα τα παραπάνω, χρειαζόμαστε όπως είπε ο συνάδελφος CFAK, ένα *ΤΕΕ που να ενδιαφέρεται για τα μέλη του*. 

Χρειαζόμαστε άτομα που *δεν θα έχουν εξαρτήσεις* κάθε είδους, όπως π.χ. κομματικές.

Άτομα με *ήθος* που να *ιεραρχούν τα συμφέροντα που εξυπηρετούν με τη φορά κοινωνίας>συντεχνίας>οικογένειας>ατόμου* και όχι την αντίθετη.

Δεν θέλουμε "επαγγελματίες" πολιτικούς και ξέρετε τι εννοώ. Μηχανικούς *"μπαρουτοκαπνισμένους"* που *να είναι διατεθειμένοι να "σπάσουν αυγά"*.

Να έχουν *όραμα*, να έχουν *προτάσεις*, *διάθεση να ακούσουν*, ικανότητα να παραδέχονται τα λάθη τους και χωρίς εγωισμό να υιοθετούν την αντίθετη από τη δική τους άποψη όταν κρίνουν ότι διαθέτει ισχυρότερα από τα δικά τους επιχειρήματα.

Φυσικά, να έχουν *ικανότητες*!

---
*Δεν θα πω σε κανέναν ποιοι είναι αυτοί.* Αυτούς τους επιλέγει ο καθένας μας βασισμένος στην κρίση του, με όποιες πληροφορίες έχει ή (δυστυχώς) δεν έχει.

Εκείνο που μπορώ με βεβαιότητα να πω είναι ότι *αν τυχόν δεν ασχοληθείς*, *δεν παλέψεις*, έστω και με το ελάχιστο να μπεις στη διαδικασία να αναζητήσεις, κρίνεις και τελικά *δεν ψηφίσεις*, τότε φοβάμαι ότι:

_ είτε είσαι τόσο απογοητευμένος, έχεις χάσει κάθε όραμα και ελπίδα, ώστε τελικά να *αφήνεις να διαιωνίζεται μια κατάσταση την οποία καταγγέλλεις* και σε έφερε εδώ που σε έφερε,

_ είτε δεν έχεις καθόλου αυτοεκτίμηση και *προτιμάς να αφήσεις τους άλλους να επιλέξουν και να αποφασίσουν για λογαριασμό σου*,

_ είτε τέλος συμβαίνει το εντελώς αντίθετο, είσαι σε μια κατάσταση ευδαιμονίας και *θεωρείς ότι όλα καλά βαίνουν*, ότι *δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα* που πρέπει να λυθούν, ότι *το σημερινό status quo είναι καλό να διατηρηθεί*.

----------

